# When did you feel your twins move regularly?



## jesz9

Hey Girls

I'm 20.5 weeks today. I have been feeling flutters since 17 weeks. Well the past 2 or 3 days I have not been feeling the kicks like I had. Over the weekend I was in the hospital as I was severlly constipated and had to have a cathetar as my bladder quit working. When the doc took it out Monday I asked if he could do a HB check as I had not felt them move today. He said yep, found them both right away. He said when we are sick, they usually don't move as much. He also said it could be a couple more weeks till I feel them constantly.

Whats been your experience girls?? Thanks.

Just trying to put my mind at ease. My son was stillborn at 21 weeks last Oct...so I just feel so darn anxious all the time. I used my doppler this am and found both HBs, so that brings comfort for sure.


----------



## wondertwins

I'm 19 weeks, and I'm feeling flutters pretty regularly throughout the day. However, kicks only come a few times a day. (Last night I had my first kick that I could feel with my hand on my belly!!!) 

I've seen several threads about twin movement dropping somewhat at a certain point. Perhaps because there's less room? I wouldn't worry about it. You heard the HBs, and I'm sure they're just resting up after your hospital stay. :hugs:


----------



## bumpfortwo

am 21 weeks mine are more active when i am in bed so if i am really tired i sleep through it!


----------



## niki_nichole

I have since about 3 or 4 months


----------



## Tobaira

I felt flutters for quite some time but didn't start feeling really good movement until a couple weeks ago, right around 24 weeks.. and it became more regular around 25 weeks.. now I swear I haven't gone for more than 3 hours without someone bumping around in there


----------



## beckyboo1980

Felt flutters from 18 weeks but didn't feel regular stong kicking until about 24 weeks. So much is also dependent on where the twins are lying as well though. Even now I hardly feel my twin 2 as it is laid breech with all its arms and legs inwards towards my back. Do feel flutters but not the strong kicks i get from twin 1. However, I would always say if you are at all worried never hesitate to call your midwife/doctor if you are worried. I have many a time and have never been made to feel like a time-waster. Peace of mind is far better for your babies than a stressed out mummy!!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I never really felt any strong kicks throughout my pregnancy, the girls were facing inwards and kicking each other instead of me I think. I only felt movement if I had my hand on my stomach at the time.

However if you are worried you are right to always get it checked out, glad you found the Hb with your Doppler this morning. Xxx


----------



## red mom2b

I'm just starting to feel kicks, rather than fluttering. Every time I go to the doctor they tell me how active they are. They don't sit still for the ultrasounds and the doppler's always very staticy from their movement. I think it's still okay to not feel much. I know the position they are in plays a role in the kicks. I feel many many more kicks from Baby A. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that last year. It's understandable that you are worried. Try to take it easy and relax.


----------



## jmla04

I felt them for the first time at 22wks. This is my first pregnancy and may have felt them before but didn't recognize it. I am 28wks now and feel them more than ever!!!


----------



## Bumblebee117

i can feel my lil ones siince about 16 weeks and regularly since about 19-20 weeks. dont worry hun, soon you wont be able to stop laughing as they will kick you all the time! :) 

lots of love, xx


----------

